# CS:S Match Tonight (Join Now)



## P11

Alright, tonight we're having a CF.com ONLY CS:S match. Everyone just post if you want in...teams will be decided after a certain amount of people have joined. Also suggest the map you'd prefer to play in.


----------



## P11

I'll start it up.......... IN, Dust 2


----------



## Filip

as i said before, I'm in, map suggestion: de_dust2, 

p.s.- i woke up at 6am today (dunno why), and im kinda tired but ill make it, of course i cant give 100% of me, its 10:32 PM here BTW


----------



## Dilly man 2

sounds neet-o!
count me in. what is the IP adress? i cant play at 
and we need to know everyones timezones so there is minimul confusion!

im at right,  3:50 central time.

my name would be SCREENDOOR and my account name is Brian__Peppers


----------



## Filip

wait till skidude and geoff show up then we'll decide which server,


----------



## Mr.Suave

ill join...
im in PST..so its 2:30PM...
wat time will it start??


----------



## P11

Most likely in a couple of hours.


----------



## Filip

i dunno, skidude said somethin about tonight


----------



## skidude

Yes tonight in MY time zone, its 6PM EST right now, so thats roughly 3PM PST.

Im in, I vote either Office, Dust 2, Compound, or Italy.

We simply need to connect to an empty server.


----------



## P11

ya, we could do that


----------



## skidude

You want to do it right now?

BTW- My source name is Killing_Fields


----------



## P11

ya, i could do it now.


----------



## skidude

I will find a server, BRB


----------



## spears

hey guys..

my name is Lt.Spears

so 

yea lol


----------



## skidude

66.55.159.115:27015

Go there now, I will be in that server. Hope to see you there


----------



## Apokarteron

I'm in, when? NOW?


----------



## 34erd

I'm in.  I suck though.


----------



## skidude

Good game guys, I'll post screens from it later


----------



## P11

Ya, gg....i wanna see those screens


----------



## ckfordy

how long will the game go ill probably be on in awhile. my name is ckfordy and so is my account for CS


----------



## P11

Already done man, dont worry we will have another game sometime this week.


----------



## skidude

Ya maybe Sunday, I cant tomorrow.


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> Ya maybe Sunday, I cant tomorrow.


 
ya sunday i can do that to.  what time would it start in minnesota i think thats central time.


----------



## P11

How about another one tonight?


----------



## ckfordy

P11 said:
			
		

> How about another one tonight?


 
sure any time tonight is good for me.


----------



## P11

ya, lets just see if skidude or some other people want in.


----------



## Blue

You guys need MSN or somthing similier .


----------



## ckfordy

Blue said:
			
		

> You guys need MSN or somthing similier .


 
ive got msn my email address is [email protected]


----------



## P11

ckfordy said:
			
		

> ive got msn my email address is [email protected]


same, added you.


----------



## skidude

I can do it again tonight. Whenever you guys are ready give the word and I will find us a server.


----------



## P11

ya, im ready whenever.


----------



## ckfordy

im ready to


----------



## skidude

Ok h/o I will get one (in the meantime, screens are up in my other thread)


----------



## skidude

63.211.111.28:27015

See you there


----------



## Mr.Suave

Blue said:
			
		

> You guys need MSN or somthing similier .


ya..how many here have xfire? it would be alot easier b/c you can join the server a friends at, w/o asking for the ip everytime. and talk while playing w/o ALT+TAB'ing everytime

btw my xfire is 0kat0kat


----------



## P11

I had it..but i didnt like it that much, ill stick with alt+tab and msn. Skidude should find a server soon.
opps he did.


----------



## Xycron

I'll join if you guys are still there, be there in a few minties/


----------



## skidude

gg once again, I'll post the screens, I got some awesome ones


----------



## P11

same, ill post what i got.


----------



## skidude

My screens are up


----------



## P11

skidude said:
			
		

> My screens are up


Same


----------



## skidude

Nice, in almost all of them you were killing me lol


----------



## Filip

we made an appointment for today to play another CF.com members only CSS match, so if anyone is interested post here,

hey geoff, since u didnt play 2 days ago why dont u play today, (tonight)


----------



## P11

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> we made an appointment for today to play another CF.com members only CSS match, so if anyone is interested post here,
> 
> hey geoff, since u didnt play 2 days ago why dont u play today, (tonight)



Right now its 12:45 eastern, ill probably be able to play from 3-9.


----------



## shupola

i just got it so i will play too. but i tried to play last night and i had no idea what to do


----------



## skidude

Whenever is fine for me


----------



## P11

k, im ready from now on.


----------



## Geoff

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> we made an appointment for today to play another CF.com members only CSS match, so if anyone is interested post here,
> 
> hey geoff, since u didnt play 2 days ago why dont u play today, (tonight)


what time tonight?


----------



## skidude

Maybe in like 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## ckfordy

its 3:16 here central time what time would we be playing in that time zone.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Maybe in like 1/2 hour or so.


PM me when you want to play


----------



## skidude

I will post a server around 4:45 or 5:00 eastern time (3:45-4:00 central) so stand by people


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> I will post a server around 4:45 or 5:00 eastern time (3:45-4:00 central) so stand by people



This is my new favorite server: 70.86.86.221:27015

Deathmatch


----------



## skidude

Was that the one I gave you?? I'll end up choosing an empty server so it is just us from cf.com


----------



## P11

ya, post the server up when ready.


----------



## skidude

66.130.210.94:27015

Hopefully a lot will join! Cya there


----------



## skidude

EDIT GO HERE

68.50.1.211:62656

We changed to that sever


----------



## redrider773

im in, just fixed steam!


----------



## Geoff

Im going in now


----------



## skidude

Ok gg guys glad to see we had some more people this time. I'll post screens from the match later.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Ok gg guys glad to see we had some more people this time. I'll post screens from the match later.


yes it was a great game, #1 woo 

Hope we can play again soon.  perhaps in a few hours? lol


----------



## skidude

Maybe in a few hours, but im not sure...


----------



## skidude

Screens are up


----------



## Filip

i hope we'll play some more tonight, AND FOR GODS SAKE I'M [ELIMINATOR]!!!


----------



## skidude

I realized that when you told us lol


----------



## Geoff

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> i hope we'll play some more tonight, AND FOR GODS SAKE I'M [ELIMINATOR]!!!


You were doing really good to.  And yes, we should play tonight, sometimes after 8PM EST.


----------



## P11

I can play again until 10:00 PM Eastern, i gotta go to sleep early today otherwise there is no chance in hell im waking up at 6:30 for school.


----------



## skidude

Same, I gotta get up at 5:30 so I can play until like 9:30-10PM EST.


----------



## Filip

ROFL, no school for me until next week


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Same, I gotta get up at 5:30 so I can play until like 9:30-10PM EST.


5:30?!?  When do you get your liscense?

I dont have to leave until 8:20 tomorrow. (senior privledges )


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> 5:30?!?  When do you get your liscense?
> 
> I dont have to leave until 8:20 tomorrow. (senior privledges )



Drivers ed starts real soon, I only just turned 16 lol But you are lucky.... frickin seniors...


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Drivers ed starts real soon, I only just turned 16 lol But you are lucky.... frickin seniors...


its good to be a driving senior  

Are you a sophomore or junior?


----------



## skidude

Sophomore...... grrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Geoff

I'll start up a game...

*68.50.1.211:62656*
Game will start at *8:30PM EST Tonight*.  This is for CF members only, there wont be anyone else on the server.  

Skidude, i hope you and redrider can join then.


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> I'll start up a game...
> 
> *68.50.1.211:62656*
> Game will start at *8:30PM EST Tonight*.  This is for CF members only, there wont be anyone else on the server.
> 
> Skidude, i hope you and redrider can join then.




I am good for that time. 1 Hour ok. How do you know there wont be anyone else on?


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> I am good for that time. 1 Hour ok. How do you know there wont be anyone else on?


well there isnt anyone else on now, and there wasnt at the start of last game.  Im sure some will join, but i just wanted to let people know that the server isnt one where theres already like 12 people in there.


----------



## skidude

Okay I will be there


----------



## P11

wurd


----------



## shupola

me too. i just learned how to play

you guys are gonna own me lol


----------



## redrider773

yo, if you guys wanna vent, my friend owns one thats always empty, if alltalk isn't on.


----------



## skidude

Doesnt matter, worked out fine be 4.


----------



## skidude

I'm going on now, if anybody wants a warm up feel free to join.


----------



## randruff

Hey what is going on with this? Its sunday night, 820pm Eastern time, is anyone playing? whats the ip?


----------



## shupola

how do you find a server?


----------



## redrider773

damn guys, its full...


----------



## ckfordy

is the match still going on or is it done?


----------



## shupola

still on as of 9:34. i just left. man i suck

there is always tomorrow.......


----------



## randruff

what is the name of the server?!?!? what is the map rotation?!?!


----------



## Geoff

randruff said:
			
		

> what is the name of the server?!?!? what is the map rotation?!?!



its 24/7 Dust 2.

Next time we'll probably play on a different server with a different map.


----------



## skidude

Go into the console and type connect 68.50.1.211:62656 and then hit enter. I just left but I dunno whos still in there.

GG guys BTW- I will post screens tomorrow seeing as I am way to tired right now. That game lasted over 1 hour 15 mins, nice work!


----------



## P11

GG, we'll have another game tomorrow.


----------



## randruff

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> its 24/7 Dust 2.
> 
> Next time we'll probably play on a different server with a different map.



So out of the million billion dust2 servers, how do i find the ones cf.com ppl are playing in?


----------



## skidude

I posted the IP, but I think the game is over now. Sorry, we will do it again though.


----------



## Geoff

randruff said:
			
		

> So out of the million billion dust2 servers, how do i find the ones cf.com ppl are playing in?





			
				geoff5093 said:
			
		

> I'll start up a game...
> 
> *68.50.1.211:62656*
> Game will start at *8:30PM EST Tonight*.  This is for CF members only, there wont be anyone else on the server.
> 
> Skidude, i hope you and redrider can join then.



I said it earlier on, lol.  I also PMed many people, i'll be sure to PM you next time we have a match.


----------



## P11

randruff said:
			
		

> So out of the million billion dust2 servers, how do i find the ones cf.com ppl are playing in?


Just join using the ip. If you dont know how to use the console command one, then go to favorite servers and copy the ip into the bar and then join the sever that you added.


----------



## Filip

hey geoff u got like MSN or Xfire???


----------



## shupola

skidude said:
			
		

> GG guys BTW- I will post screens tomorrow seeing as I am way to tired right now. That game lasted over 1 hour 15 mins, nice work!




yeah, i had fun, even though i only had about 3 kills. its hard for a noob to survive amongst all you veterans

hope to play again soon though. maybe tonite if im not too busy.


----------



## Lamilia

I know this is kind of stealing the thread but you guys seem to know a lot about counter strike. Is it possible to buy counter strike online and download it to a hard drive then download it again to another hard drive or move it from the first hard drive to the other one? Oh and one more thing I just thought of if you look at my computer on the thread called building computer need help would that work good on counter strike?


----------



## shupola

Lamilia said:
			
		

> I know this is kind of stealing the thread but you guys seem to know a lot about counter strike. Is it possible to buy counter strike online and download it to a hard drive then download it again to another hard drive or move it from the first hard drive to the other one? Oh and one more thing I just thought of if you look at my computer on the thread called building computer need help would that work good on counter strike?



you might be able to move it to another hdd, but i dont think you can put it on two hdds on two seperate computers. that is why steam was created.

EDIT: as for your computer: yes it should do good on counterstike. i am running it with a geforce 6600GT and my processor is only clocked at 800Mhz. (but that is a story in itself) and running it on about medium nicely.


----------



## Geoff

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> hey geoff u got like MSN or Xfire???


ya, MSN: [email protected]

Were thinking about starting a game around 7:45PM EST tonight, i'll give you more details within an hour.


----------



## P11

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> ya, MSN: [email protected]
> 
> Were thinking about starting a game around 7:45PM EST tonight, i'll give you more details within an hour.


Sound good, i should be done working out by then.


----------



## Geoff

Ok, there will be a match Tonight at 7:45PM EST, the server is: 8.9.36.181:27015

Hope to see you all there


----------



## Geoff

Game starts in 15 minutes, hope to see you all there.

Start Time: *January 9, 2006 : 7:45PM EST*
Server IP: *8.9.36.181:27015*


----------



## skidude

I dont think I will be able to make it.


----------



## Geoff

Im joining the game now if anyone wants to get a warm-up.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ill go
my name is fatal1ty_fan


----------



## Geoff

Ok all, how about we try this server: *63.251.20.217:27015*

Cya all there


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

now?


----------



## shupola

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Ok all, how about we try this server: *63.251.20.217:27015*
> 
> Cya all there




i cant get that one to work.


----------



## Filip

shupola said:
			
		

> i cant get that one to work.



yea, u like tried to join but u were kicked, right, cuz i saw u


----------



## shupola

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> yea, u like tried to join but u were kicked, right, cuz i saw u




yeah, i tried to connect like 10 times. it said that the vac server could not connect or something like that. i never got on the server though. i saw you and someone else. who is Pie whatever?


----------



## shupola

we need a new server


----------



## Filip

my ping is above 100 on every server i was playing with u guys


----------



## randruff

For what we did play tonight, good gaming everyone. Lets do it again!


----------



## Lamilia

shupola said:
			
		

> you might be able to move it to another hdd, but i dont think you can put it on two hdds on two seperate computers. that is why steam was created.
> 
> EDIT: as for your computer: yes it should do good on counterstike. i am running it with a geforce 6600GT and my processor is only clocked at 800Mhz. (but that is a story in itself) and running it on about medium nicely.


ok i just wanted to know because when i build the pc i will be using someone elses HDD because i haven't gathered the money to get a HDD and windows xp and i dont want to have to buy the game twice. I can't wait to play with you guys I hope the controls are kind of like socom because then i will own everyone.


----------



## Geoff

randruff said:
			
		

> For what we did play tonight, good gaming everyone. Lets do it again!


ya, but a different server and on the weekend. lol


----------



## P11

Alright, so anyone up for a game tonight?


----------



## ckfordy

P11 said:
			
		

> Alright, so anyone up for a game tonight?


 
sure


----------



## Filip

im ok for tonight, we need more players tho


----------



## skidude

P11 said:
			
		

> Alright, so anyone up for a game tonight?



Absolutely!


----------



## P11

we'll set up a time once we get more people, but im guessing around 8:00 PM EST.


----------



## skidude

How bout a little sooner??? 8PM is soooooooooo far away!


----------



## P11

skidude said:
			
		

> How bout a little sooner??? 8PM is soooooooooo far away!


It gives you time to do your homework  and me to workout + homework. We could do it earlier however....its possible at 7:00 PM EST, whatever people prefer.


----------



## ckfordy

P11 said:
			
		

> we'll set up a time once we get more people, but im guessing around 8:00 PM EST.


 
what time is that central.


----------



## skidude

ASAP would be nice.... but who needs to do HW  



> what time is that central.



7PM


----------



## Filip

im available always, just ask


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> ASAP would be nice.... but who needs to do HW
> 
> 
> 
> 7PM


 
thanks i am good for almost anytime.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

im in


----------



## skidude

Do you want to play now or wait?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok give me a ip


----------



## skidude

70.86.89.226:27015

I'll start the game a little early, so anyone who wants to join go ahead and join.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i owned hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> 70.86.89.226:27015
> 
> I'll start the game a little early, so anyone who wants to join go ahead and join.


im thinking that we should do it on the weekends or every other day or something, makes it more fun then having it a few times a day.

BTW:  you and redrider still up for saturday right?


----------



## skidude

Oh yeah, we shall be there, and u still planning on it right?


----------



## P11

skidude said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, we shall be there, and u still planning on it right?


What time saturday? around 9-10 EST?


----------



## skidude

P11 said:
			
		

> What time saturday? around 9-10 EST?



We are talking about going to Area 51, but this weekend we will probably have another CSS match.


----------



## redrider773

I'm 90% on that, will know for sure soon.


----------



## randruff

Why the h do you wanna waste a perfectly good boozeable saturday night playing CSS??!?  Sunday gets my vote!


----------



## shupola

skidude said:
			
		

> We are talking about going to Area 51, but this weekend we will probably have another CSS match.




you mean the actual area 51 in roswell, or did you mean in the game?


			
				randfuff said:
			
		

> Why the h do you wanna waste a perfectly good boozeable saturday night playing CSS??!?  Sunday gets my vote!



daaaaamn right.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, we shall be there, and u still planning on it right?


Ya, it'll just be me and matrix.

I see they have an updated site with lots of new stuff, and it looks mufch better.


----------



## skidude

Whats their site?? I forget lol


----------



## redrider773

area51-langaming.com


----------



## skidude

Aight thanks, u good for saturday though dude?? We could have a nice CSS LAN game... or BF2... or COD2... or Quake 4.... or...


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

css and bf2 cuz thats all i have 
so lets do online this weekend


----------



## spears

how about tonight??


----------



## skidude

Tomorrow we will do it.


----------



## ckfordy

when are we going to have another CSS Match?


----------



## spears

me and p11 are good for tonight


----------



## Filip

im fine for today  and tomorrow


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

im good for today but not tomarrow
and then the rest of the weekend


----------



## spears

ok lets do it.... its 4:30 where i live so how about we start at 5...


im uhh GMT -5           OR

add me on MSN and we can talk

[email protected]


----------



## skidude

At 4:45 or 5PM EST (15 min. from when I post this) go to this server:

66.199.244.156:27015


----------



## spears

add me on msn if u want


----------



## skidude

EDIT EDIT EDIT GO HERE INSTEAD (the other server added like 8 bots)

68.118.73.226:27015


----------



## ckfordy

what server are we playing at now?


----------



## Filip

yo, i need an IP!!!


----------



## skidude

68.50.1.211:60031


----------



## i.Angel

I'm good anyday ya'll wanna play!


----------



## ckfordy

GamerGuy8899 said:
			
		

> I'm good anyday ya'll wanna play!


 
i think they are playing right now i was on there like 15 mins ago and they were still playing.


----------



## skidude

We are done now


----------



## Filip

good game, i really enjoyed,

and yeah, can u find like a server thats like from asia or somewhere where the ping would be equal, i mean my ping is over 150 all the time, thats cuz im playing on american servers and im from europe, but anyways i PWN!!!


----------



## ckfordy

good game.  man i suck at counterstrike but it is still fun.  are we going to play again tonight or sunday, cause i cant saturday i have to work.  and i can play monday NO SCHOOL


----------



## Geoff

Dam i missed it


----------



## ckfordy

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Dam i missed it


 
dont worry we might have another one tonight or sometime this weekend.


----------



## Filip

cant wait to PWN U BITC*ES


----------



## Travo925

ckfordy said:
			
		

> dont worry we might have another one tonight or sometime this weekend.





when?...........any of ya'll have xfire?  

trav925 for anyone who wants to add me


----------



## Filip

Travo925 said:
			
		

> when?...........any of ya'll have xfire?
> 
> trav925 for anyone who wants to add me



ya, i have XFIRE


----------



## Geoff

skidude, when do you think we can have another match?


----------



## Travo925

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> skidude, when do you think we can have another match?




i _could_ host one right now if ya'll want? my internet could probably host about 12 players or so...


----------



## Filip

Travo925 said:
			
		

> i _could_ host one right now if ya'll want? my internet could probably host about 12 players or so...


i tried that with P11 and my ping was very high, i dunno, we can try

EDIT: de_dust2 if everyone agree, password?


----------



## Travo925

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> i tried that with P11 and my ping was very high, i dunno, we can try



alright, it won't hurt to try....So...8:45 EST?!??!?!?!

anyone wanting to play i guess can post here, cause it'd be kind of pointless to put a server up with 2 people


----------



## Travo925

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> i tried that with P11 and my ping was very high, i dunno, we can try
> 
> EDIT: de_dust2 if everyone agree, password?





password we can just stick w/ "COMPUTERFORUM" without the ""


----------



## P11

so..whats the ip?


----------



## Travo925

Alright, there's a server up at 

*24.46.243.20:27015*

password is 

*computerforum*

i'll stick around there for a while see if ya'll show up


----------



## P11

Travo925 said:
			
		

> Alright, there's a server up at
> 
> *24.46.243.20:27015*
> 
> password is
> 
> *computerforum*
> 
> i'll stick around there for a while see if ya'll show up


It says you made a lan server.


----------



## Travo925

P11 said:
			
		

> It says you made a lan server.



OH, what the hell


----------



## Travo925

a;right, it sohould be good now


----------



## P11

Travo925 said:
			
		

> a;right, it sohould be good now


nop.


----------



## Travo925

now?   24.46.243.20:27015


----------



## P11

Travo925 said:
			
		

> now?   24.46.243.20:27015


no...it needs to be a dedicated server.


----------



## Travo925

P11 said:
			
		

> no...it needs to be a dedicated server.




since when


...anyway, i can't run it on here w/o lag and i don't have any compuers that'll run it well so i guess we're not playing tonight


----------



## ckfordy

are you guys still playing at that server or what server are you playing at now or if your not playing when are you going to play again.


----------



## Filip

82.136.36.25:27015

JOIN NOW, dust2 only


----------



## ckfordy

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> 82.136.36.25:27015
> 
> JOIN NOW, dust2 only


 
ok thanks


----------



## Travo925

82.136.36.25:27015

JOIN NOW, dust2 only


----------



## spears

like now


----------



## ckfordy

spears said:
			
		

> like now


 
yes


----------



## Travo925

69.13.6.147:27015 


we're in here now...


----------



## skidude

gg all, we should make a server with the password "praetorisgod"


----------



## Travo925

lol, yes good game


----------



## Filip

ill post some weird screens


----------



## ckfordy

when are we going to play another game of counterstrike?  i cant today i have to work till 3:00 Central time but i can anytime after that and tomorrow and monday.


----------



## skidude

ckfordy said:
			
		

> when are we going to play another game of counterstrike?  i cant today i have to work till 3:00 Central time but i can anytime after that and tomorrow and monday.




We will probably play tonight around 6:30 or 7PM EST


----------



## P11

skidude said:
			
		

> We will probably play tonight around 6:30 or 7PM EST


I think im going paintballing tonight, so i probably cant make it.


----------



## skidude

That sucks, but we will play again.


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> We will probably play tonight around 6:30 or 7PM EST


 
ok cool


----------



## ckfordy

are we going to play counterstrike at all tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Travo925

i won't be.

do you have msn, aim, or xfire ...cause it'd be easier for us to talk to each other about when/where we're going to play on there then by posting everytime


----------



## ckfordy

Travo925 said:
			
		

> i won't be.
> 
> do you have msn, aim, or xfire ...cause it'd be easier for us to talk to each other about when/where we're going to play on there then by posting everytime


 
i have msn my email is [email protected]


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> We will probably play tonight around 6:30 or 7PM EST


did you not remember about area51 from 5:30-9:30? lol


----------



## ckfordy

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> did you not remember about area51 from 5:30-9:30? lol


 
you talking to me or skidude.


----------



## Raditz

I'll start tommorrow in dust2 around 11:00 pm est. pm me the server and the pw I'll be in my name is Spartan.


----------



## 34erd

I'm really bored anyone up for a morning game?


----------



## ckfordy

34erd said:
			
		

> I'm really bored anyone up for a morning game?


 
sure im up for it.


----------



## redrider773

Me + skidude in.


----------



## Geoff

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Me + skidude in.


what time?


----------



## 34erd

So 11:30 Pacific time I guess... Should I just look for an empty server?


----------



## shupola

34erd said:
			
		

> So 11:30 Pacific time I guess... Should I just look for an empty server?



thats 2:30 est right??


----------



## 34erd

Yeah... 3 hours later.

I dont really care when, I just want to play...


----------



## ckfordy

i can play anytime its 1:05 central time here,


----------



## 34erd

Ok... so 2:30 EST... I cant seem to find a server, should we just play on the servers we did before?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

im in


----------



## 34erd

Alrighty, this ones empty and we played on it before so:

66.55.159.115:27015


----------



## shupola

34erd said:
			
		

> Alrighty, this ones empty and we played on it before so:
> 
> 66.55.159.115:27015




so 2:30est it is?

ill be there. ill go now if anyone wants to


----------



## shupola

anoyone up for a game now??


----------



## spears

like now??

sure


----------



## skidude

24 is on for the next two hours so I cant tonight.


----------



## P11

skidude said:
			
		

> 24 is on for the next two hours so I cant tonight.


Damn you! now im gonna have to pospond my chem lab.


----------



## skidude

I can tonight but before 8PM EST because 24 is on again


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> I can tonight but before 8PM EST because 24 is on again


 
i can tonight to but before 7PM central.  skidude what did you think of last nights show.  i thought it was pretty good.


----------



## skidude

Yeah, looks to be a promising season, they got right to the point at the beginning.


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> Yeah, looks to be a promising season, they got right to the point at the beginning.


 
yup they sure did i was surprised at what happened there.  i cant wait tell tonight.


----------



## shupola

i cant play tonite. my g/f is coming down and seeing her is much more promising than playing cs


----------



## skidude

Okay we really need to play again. Who can play today?? I can, so who else can too?


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> Okay we really need to play again. Who can play today?? I can, so who else can too?


 
what time its 12:00 central time.


----------



## skidude

1:00 EST here, its a frikin blizzard outside too.


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> 1:00 EST here, its a frikin blizzard outside too.


 
 ya we got some snow to but like only 2 inches.  i have to shovel it right now so i wont be able to  play for about 15 minutes so dont start playing without me.


----------



## skidude

We still need more people.

BTW- We got like 1 foot and more coming.


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> We still need more people.
> 
> BTW- We got like 1 foot and more coming.


 
man looks like you might not have school tomorrow.  how long did it take for the 1 foot to fall.


----------



## skidude

About 9 hours or so.


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> About 9 hours or so.


 
thats a long time for a foot of snow to come down.


----------



## kobaj

Ill play, name the server and time (im in central time). Thanks.


----------



## Beyond

i'll play.. but i've never played before.  tell me what to do and i'll do it


----------



## skidude

Ok people, we will play at 3:15 EST (2:15 central, 1:15 mountain, 12:15 pacific)

I will announce the server before we join.


----------



## Yasu

I can play...I think.  Hopefully nothing comes up like my video card exploding in the next hour.


----------



## Travo925

sweet, i'm up for it 

and i've got a crapload of snow too , about 13 inches right now


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

im in

and its nice a cool here hahaha
but i need an ip


----------



## Travo925

15 minutes!, Skidude, are you going to get a server?    ....and, when we play i think we should put "CF-" infront of our names w/ the forum name just so we know who each other is 

woot. 400posts


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

congrats travo 

umm my name is ..... fatal1ty_fan lol


----------



## skidude

Ok everyone go here

69.9.43.164:27015

Put CF in front of your name and then your username in brackets afterward

Ex-

CF-Desert Storm[skidude]


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> Ok everyone go here
> 
> 69.9.43.164:27015
> 
> Put CF in front of your name and then your username in brackets afterward
> 
> Ex-
> 
> CF-Desert Storm[skidude]


 
what if my username is the same as my cs name.


----------



## skidude

gg everyone, we will play again soon.


----------



## Travo925

yup, good game.


----------



## ckfordy

good game. man i sucked.  i guess thats because i havent played in a few months.


----------



## Yasu

It was fun and there was a lot of hacker talk going on for some reason...


----------



## skidude

Yasu said:
			
		

> It was fun and there was a lot of hacker talk going on for some reason...



That Brandon guy was questionable...


----------



## Travo925

skidude said:
			
		

> That Brandon guy was questionable...




VAC is pretty good now, i doubt he was hacking, but you never know.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

yeah but the reason i sux was my ping 
like travo and other people the like 20 mein was like 100 so thats y i suxed
but it was a good game anyway


----------



## skidude

Travo925 said:
			
		

> VAC is pretty good now, i doubt he was hacking, but you never know.



You can still hack in a VAC secured server...


----------



## ckfordy

when are we playing again?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

im up for it now


----------



## skidude

I cant right now, maybe in like 1/2 hour or an hour or so I will play again.


----------



## ckfordy

ok just post the server that we will be playing at.


----------



## skidude

Join here if you want to play, hopefully a lot of you will come!

69.9.38.160:27015


----------



## ckfordy

ill be there


----------



## skidude

gg, although not as many came this time.


----------



## Yasu

When I play online I like to have massive battles, not 5 on 5...


----------



## ckfordy

Yasu said:
			
		

> When I play online I like to have massive battles, not 5 on 5...


 
me to.  like 20 or 40 people on each side.


----------



## skidude

You people are nuts, keep it small, like MAX 5 or 6 people on each team.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i love huge battles there funner and i love office so


----------



## Yasu

> You people are nuts, keep it small, like MAX 5 or 6 people on each team.



But you save too much ammo with a small amount of people, the point of war is to WASTE ammo, not conserve.  I just love the feeling of being in an intense battle with your allies falling on both sides of you until you are sniped by the sneaky sniper in the sea.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

big battles at office


----------



## Travo925

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> i love huge battles there funner and i love office so




there funner.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

yeah i dont know if thats a word but hey


----------



## kobaj

Gah, I wish I could have been there like I said I was going to be. About 20 minutes before the match my wireless card died (who was that who said "unless my video card blows up"), lol. Hopefully next weekend...If newegg ships fast enough.


----------



## Yasu

kobaj said:
			
		

> Gah, I wish I could have been there like I said I was going to be. About 20 minutes before the match my wireless card died (who was that who said "unless my video card blows up"), lol. Hopefully next weekend...If newegg ships fast enough.



That'd be me.  You didn't miss much, not that many people showed up and it was pretty much the same thing as earlier except for all the hacker talk.


----------



## ckfordy

anybody up for a CS game?


----------



## P11

ckfordy said:
			
		

> anybody up for a CS game?


Mmmm, not today. Anyone up for a game tomorrow around 5:00-6:00 EST ?


----------



## ckfordy

P11 said:
			
		

> Mmmm, not today. Anyone up for a game tomorrow around 5:00-6:00 EST ?


 
what time is that central cause i think i can play tomorrow.


----------



## skidude

I can do it around 6:30-7 EST (5:30-6:00 Central)


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> I can do it around 6:30-7 EST (5:30-6:00 Central)


 
i can play tomorrow to around that time.


----------



## skidude

Everyone else good for then?


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Everyone else good for then?


you mean today 6:30-7:00PM ?


----------



## Pr0

What was the highest score in the match? Kills and deaths?


----------



## ckfordy

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> you mean today 6:30-7:00PM ?


 
yup thats what he means.


----------



## ckfordy

Pr0 said:
			
		

> What was the highest score in the match? Kills and deaths?


 
mines always the lowest like 5 kills 25 deaths something like that.


----------



## Pr0

ckfordy said:
			
		

> mines always the lowest like 5 kills 25 deaths something like that.



When is the next match?  

Ill reverse the score to 25 kills and 5 death.. My average score in a pub is 47-15 and lowest i've gotten was 30-15.

post the ip address as soon as ya ready to scrim or have a match


----------



## ckfordy

Pr0 said:
			
		

> When is the next match?
> 
> Ill reverse the score to 25 kills and 5 death.. My average score in a pub is 47-15 and lowest i've gotten was 30-15.
> 
> post the ip address as soon as ya ready to scrim or have a match


 
its going to be 6:30 7:00 EST time tonight.


----------



## Pr0

ckfordy said:
			
		

> its going to be 6:30 7:00 EST time tonight.



If your going to play, join my team, if you want a good score..


----------



## Pr0

Here's a taste of pr0

kills 32 deaths 5


http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/8576/untitled1116so.jpg and here's another 17-0


----------



## Geoff

Very nice...

I may be able to play tonight, can someone PM me with the time and server since i wont be on the forum that much.


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Very nice...
> 
> I may be able to play tonight, can someone PM me with the time and server since i wont be on the forum that much.



Same for me, PM me.


----------



## spacedude89

Tonight? i will be there if i get the ip, and what time? im PST

btw, i got 2 hours of sleep so dont expect me to kill anything.


----------



## MatrixEVO

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> btw, i got 2 hours of sleep so dont expect me to kill anything.



LOL, is that just a made up excuse? I guess I can't use it now since you did.


----------



## spacedude89

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> LOL, is that just a made up excuse? I guess I can't use it now since you did.



Of course its not made up, I slept 2 hours last night.


----------



## skidude

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> Tonight? i will be there if i get the ip, and what time? im PST



I will PM both Geoff and Matrix so check back around 6:30-ish. I'll find a server. 7 PM EST is like 4 PM PST. Any map suggestions?


----------



## spacedude89

dust2?


----------



## skidude

I was thinking either Dust 2, Office, or Aztec since those are maps most everyone knows.


----------



## yaMI pleHouY

I'll play. I love CSS.


----------



## Pr0

So what is this CF clan?


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> I will PM both Geoff and Matrix so check back around 6:30-ish. I'll find a server. 7 PM EST is like 4 PM PST. Any map suggestions?


sorry, but me and matrix are going to the bowling ally tonight from 6-8, but i can deffinetly play tomorrow night.


----------



## i.Angel

Wait, does CF have its own server? Or do you guys just find an empty public server?

I can do anything but saturday... powerlifting meet 

sucks cuz I have to get up at 3:30 in the morning to drive to some school about 4 hours away


----------



## skidude

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> sorry, but me and matrix are going to the bowling ally tonight from 6-8, but i can deffinetly play tomorrow night.



Oh ok cool. We just find an empty pub and use that, but usually other random people join too, still fun though.


----------



## Geoff

GamerGuy8899 said:
			
		

> sucks cuz I have to get up at 3:30 in the morning to drive to some school about 4 hours away


why dont you live at school?


----------



## i.Angel

Haha no no no... I have to drive to another school for the meet

lol


----------



## tehownage

just go play in some server and stop organizing crap...so lame


----------



## skidude

Dude we need to give everyone a time a server... or else the whole concept of playing together doesnt really work.


----------



## P11

Alright, it seems like today isnt working so lets make a set time for tomorrow.


----------



## skidude

We will play tomorrow, but we can still play today. I will go find a server now for all the people who want to play tonight.


----------



## skidude

For those who want to play tonight go here:

69.90.113.203:27015

I will be there, hope to see some of you!


----------



## skidude

Okay Ive been in the server for 15 minutes and no one has come. Leave a message here if you wanna play.


----------



## yaMI pleHouY

I can come now


----------



## ckfordy

i cant play tonight but i can definetly play tomorrow.  i had to go somewhere today and it took longer then expected.


----------



## Pr0

WoW im looking at the scores noone but 69th bourD^Tf getting a score for the last 15min and the highest score i see is 10


----------



## skidude

We didnt play tonight... we will tomorrow though.


----------



## spacedude89

I work so i cant play untill 6 PST on workdays.


----------



## ckfordy

i wont be able to play till about 6:30 7:00 central time tomorrow.


----------



## skidude

So tomorrow at like 7:30 or 8:00 EST good for everyone?


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> So tomorrow at like 7:30 or 8:00 EST good for everyone?


 
its good for me.


----------



## Pr0

sure


----------



## i.Angel

I'm good for tomorrow... can't play for too long though... gotta meet on saturday. What're the maps gonna be? Or is this just a public server?


----------



## skidude

I will try to find a server with the standard CAL map rotation.


----------



## Pr0

use a temporary clan tag so we know your from cf.com 

something like 

[CF] Pr0   <--example!


----------



## yaMI pleHouY

Next time we want to play we should do two things.

A. Start a new thread.
B. Sart said thread at least 2 days in advance.
C. Find a usable server beforehand and post the server in the first post.
D. State any sort of tags you want people to use.

Currently this is too disorganized. It'd be great to play with you guys, although I'm glad we didn't play today....I was suxzoring horribly today. Today just was not my day. I even got owned by one of my n00b friends, who I normally destroy.


----------



## P11

yaMI pleHouY said:
			
		

> Next time we want to play we should do two things.
> 
> A. Start a new thread.
> B. Sart said thread at least 2 days in advance.
> C. Find a usable server beforehand and post the server in the first post.
> D. State any sort of tags you want people to use.
> 
> Currently this is too disorganized. It'd be great to play with you guys, although I'm glad we didn't play today....I was suxzoring horribly today. Today just was not my day. I even got owned by one of my n00b friends, who I normally destroy.


I dont think creating a new thread would be very logical, especially if we play 1-3 times a week...it would just trash the forum.


----------



## skidude

Plus if we find a server 2 days before hand it we wouldnt know whether people would be in it when we go there, we just play in an empty server.


----------



## Geoff

Is there anyone here on CF that has a very good upload speed?  Perhaps they could host it for us.

BTW, congrats on reaching 3,000+ posts.


----------



## Pr0

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Is there anyone here on CF that has a very good upload speed?  Perhaps they could host it for us.
> 
> BTW, congrats on reaching 3,000+ posts.




something like T1-T3 will do. But nobody will have that kind of connection. Unless it a office or a company. or unless your really really rich and pays 600-1000 for internet connection... lol


----------



## Geoff

Well there are those people in sweden (tweaker ) who have like 10Mbps speeds, so i was thinking maybe on of them could do it.

Anyway, if you guys can find a good server i can most likely play anytime after 4:30 tonight.


----------



## Pr0

Why dont we go to a server where we can set a password! wouldnt that be much easyer!


----------



## yaMI pleHouY

in a few weeks I could possibly have a T1 serever...well, one of my friends has one for his server management class. He's going to use it for our "clan's" gaming server. I could probably con him out of it for a CF match.


Since when do you guys really play 1-3. And if you set up a time then you won't be in an empty server, at least not for long. You could even set up a certain day that we always do this, but whatever, you guys can do as you wish.


----------



## skidude

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> BTW, congrats on reaching 3,000+ posts.



Thanks, another hurtle crossed 

For now we will just play on empty pubs because we dont have anyone with the capabilities of hosting a dedicated server.


----------



## ckfordy

i just got my G7 mouse today and its awesome i am so much better at counterstrike now then i used to be.


----------



## P11

wanna have a match in about 30min - 1hour?


----------



## skidude

I can play until about 5:30 or so, then I have to go to baseball, then I can ply from like 8:00 on.


----------



## ckfordy

i have to go to work at 4:00 central time so i can play till then. then i can play any time after 6:30 central tonight.


----------



## P11

k, find a server skidude i got 2 others ready to play

finding it yet?????


----------



## P11

69.90.112.228:27015


----------



## Geoff

good game all, im going to post a few screenshots from it in the "Screen Shots" thread.


----------



## Pr0

Are you guyz still playing?


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:
			
		

> Are you guyz still playing?


no, it pretty much ended at 6.  We might play later tonight though.


----------



## ckfordy

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> no, it pretty much ended at 6. We might play later tonight though.


 
i can play from 6:30 central to like anytime after.


----------



## Geoff

im ready to play now if anyone else is.


----------



## ckfordy

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> im ready to play now if anyone else is.


 
i am ready to play to.


----------



## skidude

Me 3, whenever is fine for me.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Me 3, whenever is fine for me.


would you be able to find a server to play on?


----------



## skidude

Tell me when to find one and i will.


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> Tell me when to find one and i will.


 
i think all three of us are ready. so you can find a sever.  the lights have been blinking on and off here for a few mintutes so if i suddenly stop playing that means the power has gone out.


----------



## Geoff

ckfordy said:
			
		

> i think all three of us are ready. so you can find a sever.  the lights have been blinking on and off here for a few mintutes so if i suddenly stop playing that means the power has gone out.


power has been flickering here also, it's really windy here.

Anyways, i'll try to find a server and post it up ASAP.


----------



## skidude

Ok Geoff you can handle the server I guess. Post it and I will join in.


----------



## Geoff

Does 24/7 Dust2 sound good?

Heres the IP: *8.9.8.84:27015*

I'll be in it in about 5 minutes.


----------



## skidude

K I will be there!


----------



## i.Angel

Hey good game tonight guys... sorry I had to leave so early but my dad came home and I'm suppose to be off the internet

Maybe later Saturday... not too sure. Also, who was that desert guy omega? He wasn't too bad

Kill ya guys later


----------



## robina_80

can i join cs:source my screen name is robina_80


----------



## ckfordy

robina_80 said:
			
		

> can i join cs:source my screen name is robina_80


 
we just got done with the game. but we will have one somtime soon and you can join to.


----------



## Geoff

good game everyone, we should try to plan on in advance so we can get more people.

And i have 320+ screen shots, so i'll look through them and post some up tonight.


----------



## skidude

GamerGuy8899 said:
			
		

> . Also, who was that desert guy omega? He wasn't too bad



Oh yes, he's really good if i do say so myself


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Oh yes, he's really good if i do say so myself


desert (aka noob , jk) is Skidude.


----------



## skidude

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> desert (aka noob , jk) is Skidude.



Ahhh yes I am a n00b.


----------



## uniqueusername

i will play

any new aztec maps like aztec_cz or 828_aztec

dust sucks


----------



## Filip

uniqueusername said:
			
		

> dust sucks



nooooo!!!!! you are totaly wrong, dust PWNS!!!!

i so wanna play CSS with you guys, im kinda busy (playing WoW), but im still playing CSS everyday, cant play at night cuz i gotta go sleep, damn time zones


----------



## i.Angel

Haha Skidude you're not that bad of a player! next time you and I will be the last ones surviving and then it'll be just you and me

Are you ready? 

lol, jk hopfully we will have another match soon


----------



## skidude

Me and you gotta have a knife fight, settle this through that.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Me and you gotta have a knife fight, settle this through that.


hey, we should have a knife fight match tonight!


----------



## i.Angel

Haha, I just downloaded a map called zombiedefendthebase.bpm or something like that. Pretty much, there is a long way for terrorists to run until they get to a CT base. The T's have to break down a wall while the CT's are mowing them down with guns. The CT base has M4a1's, MG's, etc. laying all over the place so it's hard for the T's. I think we should put 1/4 of the participants on the CT team and the rest on the T team. We should try it!


----------



## P11

Anyone up for a game tonight?


----------



## Geoff

i am


----------



## ckfordy

i am


----------



## Geoff

what time should we do it?  Im free from 4-6PM and 7:30-10PM EST.


----------



## Geoff

We should plan on the game being at 7:30PM EST Tonight, as we get closer to 7:30 we can decide on a server, since now we dont know what server will be available or free tonight.  So make sure to check back here to find the server info sometime after 7PM.

Im sending out PM's to some people also informing them.  Hopefully everyone is good for that time.


----------



## superfreak

im in


----------



## skidude

If source finishes updating by then... I had to re-install windows cuz I got my RMA mobo back finally. (and now I gotta RMA the friggin CPU, go figure)


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> If source finishes updating by then... I had to re-install windows cuz I got my RMA mobo back finally. (and now I gotta RMA the friggin CPU, go figure)


You need to RMA the X2?  Whats wrong with that?

>>So there will be a CS:S game tonight at 7:30PM EST.  Server will be announced around 7PM, so check back then.

>>>>I have sent out PM's to several people, if you would like to be included on this list please PM me and ask to be put on the list.


----------



## skidude

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> You need to RMA the X2?  Whats wrong with that?



When I took out the heatsink from my old mobo, the CPU came with it, and bent some of this pins on the way. Now I gotta wait another week.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> When I took out the heatsink from my old mobo, the CPU came with it, and bent some of this pins on the way. Now I gotta wait another week.


Ouch... thats why you pull it straight off, dont angle it. lol


----------



## skidude

Well I never before had the CPU come off with the heatsink, usually is just an easy pull.... guess not this time. Thank god the guy at AMD was kind enough to let me RMA it.


----------



## Travo925

not for me tonight guys, lan party time


----------



## ckfordy

i can  play tonight.  but what time is 7:30 in central time.  i keep getting confused about the stupid timezones.


----------



## Geoff

ckfordy said:
			
		

> i can  play tonight.  but what time is 7:30 in central time.  i keep getting confused about the stupid timezones.


It should be 1 hour difference, so 6:30PM for you.

And skidude, i dont know why that happens to you but everytime i remove the heatsink my cpu comes off as well.  I guess the thermal compound hardens and it acts as a "glue" and sticks the heatsink to the cpu.  Thats why when you pull off the heatsink, you need to slide the cpu across to get it off.


----------



## skidude

Well I just wasnt expecting it to come off, but it did... hopefully they will give me a new one.


----------



## Geoff

I hope they do give you a new one, but im pretty sure it says in the warrenty that it doesnt cover any physical damage done to it.


----------



## skidude

I spoke to the guy on the phone when I placed my RMA and he said technically it isnt covered, but they will replace it anyway since it happens to so many people.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> I spoke to the guy on the phone when I placed my RMA and he said technically it isnt covered, but they will replace it anyway since it happens to so many people.


Thats cool, make sure you get the guys name that said that to you.


----------



## skidude

Yeah I did that, why do you think I'll have to call him again or somethin?


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Yeah I did that, why do you think I'll have to call him again or somethin?


Well just in case they call you saying that they wont give you a new one, you can say "Well John Smith told me i could".


----------



## skidude

Well, CSS has been downloading for over 2 hours now and its at 40%... I might be able to play around like 8 EST tonight.


----------



## Charles_Lee

are you guys still playing? whats the ip address?


----------



## Geoff

Charles_Lee said:
			
		

> are you guys still playing? whats the ip address?


We dont have a server yet since we dont know what will be available or free at 7:30.  You'll know around 7PM.

Would you guys rather have a server just for CF people, or one that already has a good amount of people in it?


----------



## A_Deer

Ill join in. Im ok at the game...


----------



## ckfordy

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> We dont have a server yet since we dont know what will be available or free at 7:30. You'll know around 7PM.
> 
> Would you guys rather have a server just for CF people, or one that already has a good amount of people in it?


 
either one is fine.


----------



## Geoff

I found a good server: 24.60.229.84:27015

Im not sure if it will be available at 7:30 or not, or whether other people will be in there.  Im going to check it out and i'll let you know if it's the permanent server or what.

EDIT: That looks like a good server.  It's low ping, has a few cool features, ect.  It's 24/7 Dust2 with a max of 20 players.  Right now there are 0 players, so if its not being used at 7:30PM we can use that.


----------



## i.Angel

OK, so what server and what's the IP?

I'm ready


----------



## Geoff

i.Angel said:
			
		

> OK, so what server and what's the IP?
> 
> I'm ready



Well if you guys dont mind playing with a couple extra people (right now there are 2 other people), then heres the server and info:

*Server IP:* 24.60.229.84:27015
*Map(s):* de_dust2 Only
*Game Start Time: *7:30PM EST


----------



## Geoff

There are 5 people in there now, but we can still use it.  Personally, i like it better when there are alot of people there.

And when you join, if you could put "CF" in front of your name it will help us identify you (eg. CF [-0MEGA-]).  Thanks.


----------



## Charles_Lee

ah man, i would like to join, but i don't know if i wanna play tonight. hum.


----------



## Lamilia

I cant wait until I get my computer built, buy a good mouse, and buy CS:S Its going to be so fun to be able to start playing a game and know someone on it. Hey can you use a headset on CS:S?


----------



## skidude

Sorry guys, I cant play tonight... Stupid game takes over 4 hours to update.


----------



## Charles_Lee

skidude said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, I cant play tonight... Stupid game takes over 4 hours to update.



lol, that so true,
but you mean it takes 4 hours to dl only the cs?
or are you updating everything at the same time?


----------



## Pr0

was superfreak skidude?


----------



## Pr0

skidude said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, I cant play tonight... Stupid game takes over 4 hours to update.



are you kyle or ryan?


----------



## skidude

Pr0 said:
			
		

> are you kyle or ryan?



I didnt play in the game with you guys, but I will be able to tomorrow.


----------



## Geoff

What do you mean you cant play?  You were in the game, lol

Skidude=Kyle
Matrix=Ryan

Good game all, hopefully we can do it again soon.  Skidude, do you have vaca next week?


----------



## Pr0

Raditz score was 27-1


----------



## MatrixEVO

skidude said:
			
		

> I didnt play in the game with you guys, but I will be able to tomorrow.



Either your lying or somebody was posing as you, whoever it was used "CF Skidude" as a name.


----------



## Pr0

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Either your lying or somebody was posing as you, whoever it was used "CF Skidude" as a name.



and i bet he had good score too!


----------



## ckfordy

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Either your lying or somebody was posing as you, whoever it was used "CF Skidude" as a name.


 
ya but skidude used desert storm for a CS name the last time we played CS.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Pr0 said:
			
		

> and i bet he had good score too!



So it was you?


----------



## Pr0

Who had the best score when ya played de_dust 2 map?


----------



## Pr0

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> So it was you?



No i was playing Fear!  And who was SuperFreak?

Raditz you own with that deagle nice score man!


----------



## skidude

Wait.... who the f*ck was playing as me?? Im all confused here!! I want answers!! 

And yeah Geoff, Im on vacation alllllllllllllll this week.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Wait.... who the f*ck was playing as me?? Im all confused here!! I want answers!!


Wait... so was that you skidude or not?


----------



## skidude

No, I didnt play... I couldnt play! And to prove it, here is my game updating, note the time.... who was it?


----------



## spacedude89

tommrow? i cant play on week days.


----------



## skidude

I will most definetly play tomorrow.


----------



## Geoff

im almost positive it was Raditz.


----------



## Pr0

Who had the highest score?


----------



## Raditz

I dont' really have time to play now. Because I got mid term exams and all. So I'll play with yall guys next week on Friday, that's when our spring break starts. So Its really difficult. College is more important than css.


----------



## skidude

Raditz said:
			
		

> College is more important than css.



Thats what you think


----------



## Travo925

are you guys going to play again today, 'cause i'm all in


----------



## kobaj

Alright, I should finaly be able to play. Although if its not within, oh say 5 mins Ill completly forget  . Is there someway that about 2 minutes before The match starts, I could get a PM?


----------



## MasterEVC

Maybe, just maybe if I feel like it, I will join in sometime, I dont play it, cause I dont care for games thay try to be real. Also, the map name "dust" I remember hearing about it in the first, why is that map so popular? Ive played a version of it in UT and its nothing special


----------



## Pr0

So what time will you guyz start playing?


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:
			
		

> So what time will you guyz start playing?


well were not telling you Mr. Poser


----------



## superfreak

so are we playin agian tongiht , what time and server?


----------



## Pr0

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> well were not telling you Mr. Poser



Ok i give up!! it was me pretending to be Raditz and Skidude! On the bright side my score wasnt bad 27-1!


----------



## Pr0

superfreak said:
			
		

> so are we playin agian tongiht , what time and server?




I dont think they will!


----------



## Pr0

Lets play guyz vs me i promise ill take it easy on you and not own!!!!!


----------



## kobaj

Say the time and server IP and Ill be there...If I remember.


----------



## skidude

I can play this time w00t!


----------



## Pr0

skidude said:
			
		

> I can play this time w00t!



ok skidude post the server ip so everyone can join


----------



## skidude

Ok people server is:

69.28.220.207:27015

Hope to see you all there


----------



## Geoff

Ok, so what time is the next game at?  I think it would be better if it was around 9PM EST, but thats just me.


----------



## kjkiller

how bout a little now?


----------



## Geoff

kjkiller said:
			
		

> how bout a little now?


I cant now, but later i probably can.


----------



## kjkiller

alright


----------



## skidude

Anyone for right now?


----------



## Geoff

Have you found a good server skidude?


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> Anyone for right now?


 
sure


----------



## Geoff

skidude, did you find a server?


----------



## skidude

67.163.114.32:27016


----------



## Geoff

is there anyone there besides skidude? lol


----------



## skidude

gg guys, i had a good night at least lol


----------



## Geoff

I wasnt so good, next time we should play DoD:S instead, lol


----------



## skidude

I would if i had it


----------



## yaMI pleHouY

Seriously, I would definetly join in on a DoD:S match


----------



## kjkiller

alright lets do another game tonight


----------



## skidude

I will most likely be able to, not 100% sure though... but i would really like to play again, we only had 3 people there last night.


----------



## kjkiller

we can do 1 now, we could join a server with other people


----------



## ckfordy

ya we could join one with other people or we could use a server that i play on most of the time its empty right now and its counterstrike office not de_dust.


----------



## skidude

Im good from now until about 5 pm EST.


----------



## kjkiller

lets go to the omega 1


----------



## Beyond

yaMI pleHouY said:
			
		

> Seriously, I would definetly join in on a DoD:S match



same..


----------



## Geoff

kjkiller said:
			
		

> lets go to the omega 1


is that by DigitalEdgeServers?


----------



## ckfordy

anybody up for a game tonight?


----------



## skidude

For sure


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> For sure


i liked that server we played on yesterday, if its still available.  I can play around 7PM EST or later tonight.


----------



## kobaj

I just finished installing drivers for the xbox 360 controller and would like to try that out, so name the server, ill be there.


----------



## Beyond

kobaj said:
			
		

> I just finished installing drivers for the xbox 360 controller and would like to try that out, so name the server, ill be there.



out of curiousity, why would you want to use a controller?


----------



## Geoff

I can actually play around 8PM, since were having dinner late and i have some homework to do.


----------



## kobaj

Beyond said:
			
		

> out of curiousity, why would you want to use a controller?



The real question is, why _WOULDNT_ I want to use a controller.

[twilight zone music]du na nana da na nana DUN[/twighlight zone music]


----------



## Beyond

kobaj said:
			
		

> The real question is, why _WOULDNT_ I want to use a controller.
> 
> [twilight zone music]du na nana da na nana DUN[/twighlight zone music]



because the entire reason i don't like console gaming is because of controllers: i prefer the accuracy i can get with my mouse as opposed to a joystick...


----------



## Geoff

kobaj said:
			
		

> The real question is, why _WOULDNT_ I want to use a controller.
> 
> [twilight zone music]du na nana da na nana DUN[/twighlight zone music]


because controllers arent meant for FPS games, there much better at racing or RPG games.


----------



## Beyond

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> because controllers arent meant for FPS games, there much better at racing or RPG games.



exactly


----------



## kobaj

I wanna play with a controller, You wanna play with a mouse and keyboard. Everyone is different and prefers other things. 

Besideds, shouldnt we stop bickering over which is better and go and put it to the test.


----------



## yaMI pleHouY

You play with a controller and even the n00bs will own you.


----------



## kobaj

You pwn me, sure...

Anywho, I guess that just means Im gunna have practice, someone start a server.


----------



## Mr.Suave

ckfordy said:
			
		

> anybody up for a game tonight?


i am! i finally got cable thats reliable!  so where do you guys play? and what time? 
i can play anytime until 9pm PST today. 

If anyone has xfire. mine is 0kat0kat

edit: if anyone wants to join im playing at SPAWNPOINT.COM | DUST 24/7 | [-aMs-] Dusty ip: 69.90.208.4:27015


----------



## Geoff

Beyond said:
			
		

> because the entire reason i don't like console gaming is because of controllers: i prefer the accuracy i can get with my mouse as opposed to a joystick...


exactly


----------



## kjkiller

any 1 up for a cs:s game tonight??


----------



## skidude

Maybe way later, like 8:30 PM EST or so.


----------



## Filip

Count me in definetly.


----------



## Geoff

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> Count me in definetly.


depends on the time, but most likely i can play.


----------



## ckfordy

i can play to but it depends on the time.


----------



## kjkiller

how about now any1???


----------



## Filip

kjkiller said:
			
		

> how about now any1???



Ok, I'm good for now, anyone else?


----------



## kjkiller

should i find a server??


----------



## Filip

kjkiller said:
			
		

> should i find a server??



Ok, and don't find one where we have to download those stupid sounds, and it has to be de_dust2 only.


----------



## kjkiller

lol, ok
EDIT: with other people??


----------



## kjkiller

70.234.248.109:27016, nvm screw that
can u find 1??
lol


----------



## Filip

kjkiller said:
			
		

> 70.234.248.109:27016, nvm screw that
> can u find 1??
> lol



Well, I live in Europe so your ping will be a bit high (around 150, maybe less), just find a server with a small amount of people and we'll play a bit, when skidude comes we'll play for real.


----------



## kjkiller

ok, i got my game face on


----------



## elmarcorulz

kjkiller said:
			
		

> ok, i got my game face on


Eugh, what an ugly face


----------



## Filip

kjkiller said:
			
		

> ok, i got my game face on



Huh? WTF? Will you find the server or not? Sorry for late replies, I'm reading Overclocking 101.


----------



## kjkiller

HEY!!! JK, are you playin also?


----------



## kjkiller

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> Huh? WTF? Will you find the server or not? Sorry for late replies, I'm reading Overclocking 101.


ill get 1


----------



## Geoff

If we play, i can play around 7:30 or 8PM EST.


----------



## kjkiller

70.86.36.234:27018, dang i cant have any servers load!!!,  lets just play in a big 1, 24/7 Dust_2??


----------



## kjkiller

70.86.201.42:27015, Thats Final!!, and sry but it has the music download


----------



## skidude

I can play now guys if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Filip

Come on already. 

It's 2:35 AM here.


----------



## skidude

LOL its 9 PM here  As soon as we get more people i will find a server.


----------



## Filip

skidude said:
			
		

> LOL its 9 PM here  As soon as we get more people i will find a server.



Ok, I'm out, I just can't wait anymore, I need to play CS:S right away, addiction calls   , when you gather more people contact me here please (I'm always there). *193.189.106.172:27015*


----------



## skidude

K im coming in now


----------



## Geoff

I'll join in to, probably for 30min.


----------



## skidude

Ok wtf it wont let me get into the server, it loads fully then kicks me.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Ok wtf it wont let me get into the server, it loads fully then kicks me.


quit cs, then rejoin.

Its not that good of a server anyways, its in Denmark and they have a ping kick of 150ms.


----------



## Filip

skidude said:
			
		

> Ok wtf it wont let me get into the server, it loads fully then kicks me.



Yeah I know, It's cuz It's capped at 22 players or so (it says 26 but it's not, so you can't use that "Join when someone goes out" function).

I said that I'll be there so you can contact me on what server I should go when you gather more people, it's a Euporean server and you will lagg.


----------



## ckfordy

i can play now. what server are you guys at?


----------



## Filip

I am here: *193.189.106.172:27015*

Don't know for rest of you guys.


----------



## ckfordy

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> I am here: *193.189.106.172:27015*
> 
> Don't know for rest of you guys.


 
i tried to come on before but it kicked me cause my ping was to high.  but ill try again and see if it works.  othewise if anyone wants to go on my server it is: *69.90.113.187.27015*


----------



## 34erd

I got kicked also... joining ckfordy.


----------



## ckfordy

34erd said:
			
		

> I got kicked also... joining ckfordy.


 
whats your counterstrike name?


----------



## 34erd

Its a just a question mark, "?".

I joined and there were alot of people there and no one seemed to be from CF.  Anyway I cant join right now, I have to upload some pictures for my mom.


----------



## ckfordy

34erd said:
			
		

> Its a just a question mark, "?".
> 
> I joined and there were alot of people there and no one seemed to be from CF. Anyway I cant join right now, I have to upload some pictures for my mom.


 
ok.  i am probably the only person from computer forum there.


----------



## skidude

Im good all through tonight if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Filip

I can't today cuz I'm going to Budapest on a handball tournament in about 5 hours, I hope you guys will finally play.


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> Im good all through tonight if anyone wants to play.


 
i can play counterstrike tonight to.


----------



## Pr0

I'll join and here a taste of Pr0


----------



## i.Angel

Damn Pr0...

OK, I found a great server for future gaming nights! It is 24/7 glass maps for thsoe of you who love Glassrox or Glassfloor. This server has every glass map known to STEAM! 

I can give you guys the ip address if you guys want to host our next game here. The server holds up to 20 people.


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:
			
		

> I'll join and here a taste of Pr0


Pr0 hacks!!


----------



## skidude

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Pr0 hacks!!



Keep in mind that is a deathmatch server and is different from the normal style of play, but that is still a nice score.


----------



## i.Angel

So when is the next game? I'm good for tonight because I don't have to go work out or do homework  Thank you so much TAKS!

I can give you guys the i.p. to that glass server if you want.


----------



## skidude

Im good for tonight, but i dont think glass maps will work well for a forum game because people will have to download the maps, which usually takes a long time, so every time it switches maps we will have to download a new one.


----------



## kjkiller

im good also


----------



## ckfordy

i dont know if i will be able to play tonight but i might be able to.  dont know yet.


----------



## skidude

How is an hour from when i post this, is that good for everyone? (8 PM EST for me, 5 PM PST is an hour from now)


----------



## kjkiller

any 1 up for a game now?


----------



## Filip

Ok, it's 4 AM here and I'm a little sleepy so don't expect from me to PWN.


----------



## kjkiller

lol, ok ( get red bull!!!)


----------



## Filip

kjkiller said:
			
		

> lol, ok ( get red bull!!!)



lol, I don't have any, only Coke and Fanta and I go every 10 minutes to take a piss.


----------



## kjkiller

so should i find a server??


----------



## Filip

kjkiller said:
			
		

> so should i find a server??



dust2 only if possible


----------



## kjkiller

87.117.194.104:27017


----------



## Pr0

Lets have a cs match later on today and post the ip address so everyone can come in.. remember to post the time/timezone


----------



## Lamilia

I just got cs:s (and it makes America's amry look like crap) I'm already pretty good if anyone wants to play with me my xfire name is Lamilia.


----------



## Beyond

i'm up to play


----------



## Lamilia

ok I logged on to xfire so if anyone wants to play today I should be on for quite a while.


----------



## i.Angel

It's pretty late now... 11 for central, dunno about you guys. Anyone who wants to play, just post in here or just PM me.


----------



## skateforjondoe

ok i'll join but i'm a noob...i might own ya'll...i suggest the map cs assault if they have it for cs:s i don't remmeber i never play...and if they don't i suggest dust 2    lol


----------



## Motoxrdude

is there a CSS match going ont tonight?


----------



## Beyond

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> is there a CSS match going ont tonight?



i'm down.


----------



## Lamilia

Someone should make a computer forum only. Not me my bro always plays WoW.....bad ping.


----------



## Motoxrdude

ANyone up for some CSS right now? I am game.


----------



## Beyond

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> ANyone up for some CSS right now? I am game.



i'm going to eat soon, but i'll definitely be playing later on tonight..


----------



## i.Angel

I'm up for a game.


----------



## Motoxrdude

My steam account name is Dragonwake13, add me. Ill be on later tonight.


----------



## i.Angel

I don't know how to use the STEAM account thing. Anyone here use Crossfire? We all need to use that...


----------



## Geoff

i.Angel said:
			
		

> I don't know how to use the STEAM account thing. Anyone here use Crossfire? We all need to use that...


i would, but i dont have a crossfire motherboard  

I think you mean X-Fire.


----------



## skidude

i.Angel said:
			
		

> I don't know how to use the STEAM account thing. Anyone here use Crossfire? We all need to use that...



Oh i plan on it someday... that A8R-MVP is hungry for a second X1900  

lol and yeah i think you meant xfire


----------



## Lamilia

My name on CS:S is the same as on computer forum and xfire.  I'll be on for a few more hours today.


----------



## Beyond

anyone up to play right now?


----------



## skidude

In a few hours i will.


----------



## Beyond

skidude said:
			
		

> In a few hours i will.



i'll be gone then!


----------



## skidude

Damn, how about tonight?


----------



## Burgon

Right now, fine for me.


----------



## skidude

I can play now, but i dont think we'd get enough people.


----------



## Geoff

I may be able to play.  Anyone up for ScoutzKnives?

If you are, im in this server: 64.182.159.154:27015


----------



## skidude

I'll be there!


----------



## Geoff

I have to go, going out with some friends.  I'll be on later


----------



## skidude

Oh shoot....


----------



## Beyond

now?


----------



## Motoxrdude

I just checked, no CFers


----------



## Beyond

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> I just checked, no CFers



me and a friend of mine will be playing in a sec.  you can come if you want


----------



## matt12685848

I wanna play!!! Im a noob though... Whats the IP?


----------



## skidude

im up for it, post server


----------



## Beyond

sorry guys, i'm goin to bed.  was just informed i have to work early tomorrow


----------



## skidude

awwwwwwwww we gotta play soon


----------



## matt12685848

il find a server

8.2.0.41:27015
AOD Stomping Grounds, my favorite server.
Im using a [CF] tag, whats your CSS name?


----------



## skidude

Killing_Fields

Cya there


----------



## Lamilia

Here I made a server 192.168.1.100:27015 . Its for you guys so you dont have to look for a server every time you want to play together. Send me an email a few days in advance and i'll make sure to have it up i'll even put bots in or change the maps if you want  . 
EDIT: almost forgot my email is [email protected]


----------



## Burgon

Ah, Perfect, we should do another one soon. My name is V2DK_CZ


----------



## elmarcorulz

Lamilia said:
			
		

> Here I made a server 192.168.1.100:27015 . Its for you guys so you dont have to look for a server every time you want to play together. Send me an email a few days in advance and i'll make sure to have it up i'll even put bots in or change the maps if you want  .
> EDIT: almost forgot my email is [email protected]


How are they supposed to connect to your internal ip without being on your network?


----------



## Lamilia

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> How are they supposed to connect to your internal ip without being on your network?


No I used the source dedicated server thing so it should work for everyone. Sorry if this message is like in all caps or something I'm doing this on a blackberry for the first time too. Anyways,did you try going on that IP I have it going right now. Please go to it and tell me if it works.


----------



## mrjack

Your server isn't responding when I add it to my favorites.


----------



## Lamilia

mrjack said:
			
		

> Your server isn't responding when I add it to my favorites.


Ok I'll go see what's wrong and fix it. It should be up in a second. Ok I restarted the server and im in it now (because i cant seem to get the bots to stay unless im in) tell me when your in so I can log out or tell me if you cant get in.


----------



## jljhlhl

That IP address wont work no matter what you do. Thats inside your own home network. Pretty much a LAN game even though you're using the dedicated server program.


----------



## Geoff

Lamilia said:
			
		

> No I used the source dedicated server thing so it should work for everyone. Sorry if this message is like in all caps or something I'm doing this on a blackberry for the first time too. Anyways,did you try going on that IP I have it going right now. Please go to it and tell me if it works.


Thats your local area network IP, so only people on your network can see that server.  You need to obtain your external ip in order for others to access it.


----------



## Clutch

Lamilia said:
			
		

> Here I made a server 192.168.1.100:27015 . Its for you guys so you dont have to look for a server every time you want to play together. Send me an email a few days in advance and i'll make sure to have it up i'll even put bots in or change the maps if you want .


Nice. I love connecting to *my* router. Learn how to host a server correctly.


----------



## Lamilia

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Thats your local area network IP, so only people on your network can see that server.  You need to obtain your external ip in order for others to access it.


sorry I'm new at this. How do I get one of those and don't tell me I have to pay because I asked this one guy who made his own server and he said it was all free.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Lamilia said:
			
		

> sorry I'm new at this. How do I get one of those and don't tell me I have to pay because I asked this one guy who made his own server and he said it was all free.


Just for the tip, use your external ip address.


----------



## liquidshadow

Go to www.whatismyip.com and it'll tell you your ip. Then post it here.


----------



## Lamilia

my IP Is 69.215.159.95


----------



## skidude

Tomorrow night, anyone up for some CS action?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Lets see, monday night? Sure!
Also, anyone want to have a CSS match tonight>


----------



## Lamilia

if anyone is on now im at 70.84.79.245:27015


----------



## Burgon

CSS is fun , my name is V2DK_CZ if any1 gives a ****.
We should make a list of peoples names it easier to find some1.


----------



## Filip

This is my alias: [ΞLIMINΔTOЯ]

Any1 for a game? We haven't played together a long time.


----------



## skidude

Couldnt make it last night guys srry, i can tonight for sure. Post if u wanna come.


----------



## Filip

skidude said:
			
		

> Couldnt make it last night guys srry, i can tonight for sure. Post if u wanna come.



I hope we'll play again like we used to few months ago.

btw, make sure you find an east coast server, NY or somewhere close, anywhere further to the west my ping gets alot higher, on NY servers its below 140.


----------



## P11

i'm up for a game. Dust 2


----------



## Beyond

P11 said:
			
		

> i'm up for a game. Dust 2



I'm down.


----------



## Pr0

Im bored I need a cs match!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Hey does anyone want to have a CSS match tomorrow at 6:00PM pacific time?


----------



## Geoff

I cant, I have work.  It's too bad you didnt PM me, because me, Clutch, and Monkeysims had a little scrim of our own just now.


----------



## MagGoT_4_liFE

I'm always up for a css match, just shout. I'm sure this ones over though... 
My CSS Name is MagGoT_4_liFE
(lol, duh...)


----------



## Pr0

Ill join too once my cpu arrives


----------



## uniqueusername

Pr0 said:


> Ill join too once my cpu arrives



where did you find your avatar ? i have the one in the hulkmania t shirt , i want the others...hitler ., KISS..


----------



## Pr0

uniqueusername said:


> where did you find your avatar ? i have the one in the hulkmania t shirt , i want the others...hitler ., KISS..



http://home.arcor.de/andre_dw/incoming.jpg


----------



## Geoff

We need to have another match soon...


----------



## Motoxrdude

Definitly. We should plan ahead a few days so everyone can join. How does saturday night sound?


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:


> Definitly. We should plan ahead a few days so everyone can join. How does saturday night sound?



Im working then, so I can't...


----------



## Motoxrdude

[-0MEGA-];445181 said:
			
		

> Im working then, so I can't...



O ok, well friday night i am going to an airsofting match, so I cant then either. What time do you have to go to work saturday PST?


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:


> O ok, well friday night i am going to an airsofting match, so I cant then either. What time do you have to go to work saturday PST?



I'm really busy until Monday.

In PST... i'm working the following hours:

Thursday: 2PM-7PM
Friday: 2PM-8PM
Saturday: 2PM-7PM (I think)
Sunday: 8AM-6PM


----------



## vroom_skies

Count me in.

Bob


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Don't plan without me  I won't be able to play for another week  I'm going to suck.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

ill join in when u guys decide post the times up im pretty much free whenever
est(9:18 here)


----------



## DCIScouts

Hmm..., I'll have to sharpen my skills up, and get HL2 reinstalled.  But I may hop in when you guys decide on a time, and don't forget to specify what time zone .


----------



## ckfordy

Anybody up for a CSS match tonight?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

ckfordy said:


> Anybody up for a CSS match tonight?



No. I don't have my comp.


----------



## Motoxrdude

I dont have CSS installed as of now, lol/


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

WOOT! I'm in.....  My account is stinkycheeseman99, but i play as bumblebee_tuna, although I don't know if that'll help.....


----------



## Archangel

Gawd im bored...  anyone wants to play?  or some other game?


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:


> Gawd im bored...  anyone wants to play?  or some other game?



I'm up for a game right now, but seeing as how were across the world, the pings may be a bit high.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

*cs:s match*

alright well its 2pm by me (central) iam going to create a level.....get the IP and post it here than you can come in and out and we can discuss here or there we want a match later ......... around 9 or 10pm or later today 

 i have somethign goin on around 7


----------



## Geoff

You didn't feel this should be posted in the major "CS:S Match Tonight" thread?

Anyways, I may be up for it, but since i'm eastern and have school tomorrow, I won't be able to play that late.


----------



## Archangel

[-0MEGA-];463466 said:
			
		

> I'm up for a game right now, but seeing as how were across the world, the pings may be a bit high.




doesnt matter,.. i cant aim,.. with or withour low ping  
name an IP and ill go connect for CS:s  ^^


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ok my name is 1337_D3R3K 
 but i play under Derek  the [-H4XOR-] 
 something liek that 
 (thanks to archangel for the name and tag) 

 i cant find the IP so....do u just type my name in and find me ?

EDIT::: fair enough 
 and that wasnt my thread...so i wouldnt want to advertise in there thread


----------



## g4m3rof1337

iam gonna go create a server....so....ill check this frequently unless players join


----------



## Archangel

you really cant find the IP?   i cant search for names... or i dont know how

nvm... got it.. i dont see you online atm tough
( my accountname is _ew_archangel_    yea... very original..  )


----------



## g4m3rof1337

i was away im on in office alone


----------



## Archangel

is still sees you as offline..  can you change your name to g4merof1337 again? because thats the one in my frienst list


----------



## g4m3rof1337

yo......

 iam up for a game lol 
 uh 1337_D3R3K or g4m3rof1337 is what iam registerd as 

so... IM me on aol or post or pm to lemme know


----------



## kobaj

Gah, yet another match I have missed.

In all seriusness, we should post a thread with a poll, seeing which days are best for a person to come and play (as in, the days they usualy have time...Wednessday for me). And then we plan a schedual with events, tournaments, matches, etc. and name which server/map (map can be chosen by another poll) will be played that night.

Or, if someone is kind enough (or rich enough...) to let computerforum use/have/borrow a server for free that would constantly be on and maintained.


----------



## DCIScouts

*CSS availability poll*

This poll is in response to the suggestion by kobaj, I have put every day of the week, please select which days you are available.  Also, if you would like to put a time PLEASE for the sake of clarity list in Greenwich Mean Time (-0:00).  MUCH easier for people to hook up that way!   Good Luck, and have fun!

Also, please note that people can see your responses to help clarify availabilities...  If this works well, I'll leave it up, if not, it will go bye-bye!


----------



## robina_80

count me in


----------



## Geoff

Tuesday looks like a good day, im free all day and night then.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I'm good just about any day except some Saturdays. Whenever I get my comp back  Everyone add me to your friends list, my Steam name is "monkeysims" (without the quotation marks)


----------



## robina_80

whats everyones steam name mines "robina_80"


----------



## Geoff

robina_80 said:


> whats everyones steam name mines "robina_80"



It says thats not a valid name.  Are you sure thats your steam account name, and not the name you play CSS with?

my account name is: geoff5093


----------



## Archangel

My accountname is _ew_Archangel_   i know... sounds stupid, but i cant change it anymore i think


----------



## ckfordy

Ill be able to play when i reinstall the operating system on my computer hopefully within the next day or two.  Heres my CSS name {PKSF}ckfordy|Commando


----------



## The Astroman

Who's up for a game right now?


----------



## Geoff

ckfordy said:


> Ill be able to play when i reinstall the operating system on my computer hopefully within the next day or two.  Heres my CSS name {PKSF}ckfordy|Commando



Again, I think your posting your CSS name, not your steam account name, which is what we need to add you to our friends list.


----------



## Trizoy

Does anyone have an ALWAYS on Server, like to make it the only server we connect to... like a default server? I could add it to Xfire, and just check to see when people are on.


----------



## Geoff

Trizoy said:


> Does anyone have an ALWAYS on Server, like to make it the only server we connect to... like a default server? I could add it to Xfire, and just check to see when people are on.



There are some servers im apart of that are always up.  If you like deathmatch servers, heres a 24/7 one where there are always people playing: 8.9.16.52:27015


----------



## Rip_Uk

im on this server playing now if anyone wants a game.


193.238.84.83:27025


----------



## Blue

I've merged "cs:s match" with this thread as it's already a "major" thread on the topic.


----------



## P11

lets try and get a match going this weekend.


----------



## Pr0

Whats changes did they makes with cs source beta?


----------



## Archangel

varriable weapon prices    if a weapon gets bought a lot, it will become more expensive


----------



## g4m3rof1337

hey i jus got my graphic card in and i wanna join a css game friday



 email,pm,IM or post to lemme know


----------



## Rip_Uk

im on this server now if anyone wants a game:

193.238.84.83:27025


----------



## Counter - Strike

play poolday


----------



## Geoff

Rip_Uk said:


> im on this server now if anyone wants a game:
> 
> 193.238.84.83:27025



Ya... lets all play CSS at 6AM 

Just playing.  It's hard for us since you live in the UK, while we live in the US.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

[-0MEGA-];499753 said:
			
		

> Ya... lets all play CSS at 6AM .



I play at 6AM all the time


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Anyone up for a game ATM?


----------



## Rip_Uk

[-0MEGA-];499753 said:
			
		

> Ya... lets all play CSS at 6AM
> 
> Just playing.  It's hard for us since you live in the UK, while we live in the US.



lol, we will have to arrange a time then.


----------



## skidude

Anyone for a game at 6PM EST? (25 minutes from the time i posted this)


----------



## kobaj

I can in perhaps an hour. I have to download some new video drivers and run a spyware scan.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

We need to get a match setup.


----------



## ckfordy

Anybody up for a CSS match now or any time tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Archangel

yea.. sure.. =o or at least, i dont have anything better to do ^^



edit:  nevermind..  I keep forgetting the time difference..   Tonigh is happening for me at this moment already


----------



## lb562high

Umm..new Years?


----------



## Archangel

lb562high said:


> Umm..new Years?



Looks like we have someone with a life here..  Blasphemer!      (sorry,.. couldnt resist)  

well,  its 1:12 here atm.. so I already had the whole new-year jibberish ^_^


----------



## lb562high

oh haha its only 5 pm here in california....7 more hours to go!!!


----------

